# Swapping LTZ wheels onto LT



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You will need to recalibrate the TPMS, which you can do yourself or have a dealer do it for you. Correct me if i am wrong anyone.

But basically it will be the only issue, which you have to do regardless of which wheel you have to do.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

iKermit said:


> You will need to recalibrate the TPMS, which you can do yourself or have a dealer do it for you. Correct me if i am wrong anyone.
> 
> But basically it will be the only issue, which you have to do regardless of which wheel you have to do.


^^This is correct^^


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, iKermit is correct about re-calibrating the TPMS otherwise you will have that annoying tire light flashing at you. There shouldn't be any problems with using LTZ wheels on an LT Cruze.

*Handbrake finally released!


----------

